# Shtypi dhe politika > Tema e shtypit të ditës >  Hapet qendra e madhe tregtare "Tirana East Gate" TEG

## Albo

*Qender gjigante tregtare ne Lunder
*
E Marte, 16 Qershor 2009

Banka Evropiane per Rindertim dhe Zhvillim (BERZH) synon te rrise standartet dhe te nxise konkurrencen ne sektorin e shitjeve me pakice ne Shqiperi, me nje hua prej 24 milione euro, per ndertimin e qendres me te madhe tregtare ne vend. Ne nje njoftim per shtyp, BERZH ka bere te ditur dje se kjo hua do te ndihmoje kompanine "Tirana East Gate", nje prej kompanive kryesore ne fushen e pasurive te patundshme ne Shqiperi dhe pjesetare e Balkan Finance Ivestment Group (Balfin), per te zhvilluar dhe ndertuar nje qender moderne tregtare dhe argetimi ne Lunder, komuna e Farkes, 5 km ne jug-lindje te Tiranes. Qendra e re tregtare do te jete qendra me e madhe e stilit perendimor ne Shqiperi, me nje siperfaqe dyqanesh prej 39.000 metrash katrore, si edhe vende parkimi per me shume se 1.600 makina. Duke iu pergjigjur kerkeses se madhe per qendra moderne tregtare, ky projekt do te nxise konkurrencen dhe do te reklamoje standarde te cilesise se larte ne sektorin e shitjeve me pakice ne Shqiperi. Ndertimi i kesaj qendre tregtare, do te krijoje mundesi te reja punesimi dhe do te ndihmoje ne modernizimin e kesaj zone periferike te Tiranes. Sipas informacionit per shtyp, paketa e financimit nga BERZH me vlere 24 milione euro, do te forcoje strukturen kapitale te projektit dhe do te mbeshtese sektorin e shitjeve me pakice ne Shqiperi ne kete periudhe krize, kur financimi afatgjate eshte i paket. Drejtoresha e Departamentit te Pasurive te Patundshme dhe Turizmit te BERZH, Sylvia Gansser-Potts, eshte shprehur se "ne jemi shume te kenaqur qe po mbeshtesim zhvillimin e nje qendre moderne tregtare ne Shqiperi. Qendra tregtare "East Gate" do te sjelle nje eksperience te re dhe me cilesore per bleresit, si dhe do te ndihmoje ne shnderrimin e periferive te Tiranes ne qendra moderne. Ky projekt verteton se sektori i infrastruktures tregtare ne Shqiperi eshte i shendetshem dhe ka mundesi te pershtatet per te perfshire instrumente inovatore financimi ne tregun aktual te veshtire te huadhenies". Ndersa presidenti dhe drejtori Ekzekutiv i Balfin Group, Samir Mane, ka vleresuar angazhimin e BERZH-it ndaj projektit dhe kompanise qe ai drejton. "Jemi krenare qe po vazhdojme marredhenien tone te suksesshme me Banken. Te sigurosh financim dhe te terheqesh investitore ne klimen aktuale ekonomike eshte nje arritje shume e madhe. Tregu i shitjes me pakice ne Shqiperi eshte akoma ne hapat e tij te pare dhe ne jemi shume te kenaqur qe do t'i sjellim konsumatoreve shqiptare akoma me shume produkte te reja", tha ai. Prej fillimit te aktivitetit ne Shqiperi ne vitin 1992, BERZH ka investuar rreth 450 milione euro ne me shume se 30 projekte ne sektoret e infrastruktures, korporatave private, energjise dhe ne sektorin financiar. investimet e BERZH-it jane plotesuar me investime shtese prej 945 milione euro.

*Te dhenat e projekti*t

Qendra e re tregtare, do te jete qendra me e madhe e stilit perendimor ne Shqiperi.

Siperfaqe dyqanesh prej 39.000 metrash katrore, si edhe vende parkimi per me shume se 1.600 makina

Paketa e financimit nga BERZH me vlere 24 milione euro, do te forcoje strukturen kapitale te projektit dhe do te mbeshtese sektorin e shitjeve me pakice ne Shqiperi.

Prej fillimit te aktivitetit ne Shqiperi ne vitin 1992, BERZH ka investuar rreth 450 milione euro, ne me shume se 30 projekte ne sektoret e infrastruktures dhe korporatave private.

KJ

----------


## Jack Watson

*Per projekte te tilla ka nevoje Shqiperia, per projekte moderne, per projekte qe hapin vende pune e rrisin mireqenien e njerezve.*

Disa foto nga projekti:







-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Tirana East Gate*

Nje nga projektet tona te shumta, eshte nje qender tregtare gjigande e quajtur "Tirana East Gate" (Porta Lindore e Tiranes), me vendodhje ne Jug- Lindje te Tiranes.

Ai konsiston ne 50,000 m2 per perdorim te shitjes me pakice, argetim dhe ambjente zyrash. Qendra do te jete me dy kate; gjithashtu do te perfshihen minimumi 1500 vende parkimi nen toke dhe mbi toke, ambjente argetimi, restorante, bowling, 6 kinema te pershtatura, lojra, bilardo, qendra te vogla fitnesi dhe pishina te mbyllura, supermarke dhe dyqan elektronik.


Arkitekti projektues i ketij projekti eshte "Laguarda Low" nga Teksas, SHBA, projektuesi i struktures eshte "Conisbee" nga Anglia, ndersa projektuesi mekanik dhe elektrik eshte "Curona Design", nga Anglia.
Kjo qender ka avantazhin, sepse ne afersi eshte planifikuar te kaloje rruga e unazes, si dhe eshte e vetmja qender tregtare e aprovuar per kete zone gjeografike ne Tirane.

Sipas faqes se kompanise punimet do nisin me 15 janar.

_(burimi i lajmit :http://www.manetci.com.al ; burimi i fotove: urbania.al)_

----------


## INFINITY©

Sa do te kushtoj nje projekt i tille? E ka ndonje idene?

----------


## RaPSouL

Pa marrur parasysh harxhimet e këtij projekti, një gjë është e qartë Shqipëria po përparon në çdo aspekt me hapa të mëdhenjë dhe të pandalshëm. Çdo popull krenohet kur sheh vendin e tij kështu, unë edhe pse larg mëmëdheut, këtë periudh që po kalon Shqipëria me gjithë këtë ecje përpara e përjetoj në një krenari të papërshkrueshme.

Vazhdojmë..

----------


## Jack Watson

> Sa do te kushtoj nje projekt i tille? E ka ndonje idene?


24 milion euro. Lexo artikullin per me shume.

----------


## INFINITY©

> 24 milion euro. Lexo artikullin per me shume.


Kerkoj falje. Mendova se artikulli qe solle ti ishte per nje projekt tjeter.

----------


## Jack Watson

*Punimet vazhdojnë për qendrën tregtare 'Tirana East Gate". Fotot janë të marsit 2010.
*

----------


## Jack Watson



----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Keto vepera te medha "socialiste",sherbejne per te shitur mallerat e huaja ne Shqiperi.
Te pakten,do kenaqim pensjonistat.Te shikojne dhe ata perpara se te vdesin.

----------


## Jack Watson

> Keto vepera te medha "socialiste",sherbejne per te shitur mallerat e huaja ne Shqiperi.
> Te pakten,do kenaqim pensjonistat.Te shikojne dhe ata perpara se te vdesin.


*Ç'rëndësi ka! Si thua ti më mirë të bëhen apo të mos bëhen fare? E pakta e të paktave shumë persona do të punësohen në këtë qendër tregtare. Gjatë ndërtimit janë të punësuar 450 punëtorë, kur të vihet në punë do krijojë 1700 vende punë, nga të cilët 1000 do të jenë të përhershme. Nuk janë pak. Shqipëria do të nisë të prodhojë gradualisht, për fat të keq skemi patur klasë politike largëpamëse që krijonte politikat e duhura, por unë jam optimist, vitet e fundit po hapen gjithmonë e më shumë sektor prodhues.*

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> *Ç'rëndësi ka! Si thua ti më mirë të bëhen apo të mos bëhen fare? E pakta e të paktave shumë persona do të punësohen në këtë qendër tregëtare. Gjatë ndërtimit janë të punësuar 450 punëtorë, kur të vihet në punë do krijojë 1700 vende punë, nga të cilët 1000 do të jenë të përhershme.*


Mos behet.Dhe meqe po behet,te shpegohet se po behet,per ata pak veta qe kane dy lek...jo per ata qe jane pa buke(qe jane 80% e popullesise).
Sa per punetoret,mos e pyet?
E mos na e shpegoni,si perparim:se del vetem si propagand hipokrizie.

----------


## Jack Watson

> Mos behet.Dhe meqe po behet,te shpegohet se po behet,per ata pak veta qe kane dy lek...jo per ata qe jane pa buke(qe jane 80% e popullesise).


*Të jesh i bindur që po të mos u dilte llogaria nuk do ta bënin.   I kanë rënë lapsit.*




> E mos na e shpegoni,si perparim:se del vetem si propagand hipokrizie.


*Tema është për informacion, gjithsesi. lol*

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> *Të jesh i bindur që po të mos u dilte llogaria nuk do ta bënin. :D  I kanë rënë lapsit.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Tema është për informacion, gjithsesi. lol*


Po mos u dilte llogaria?.Ne shqiperi,dalin gjithmon llogarit!(kemi po ate nivel jetese,gati 40 vjet,ne krahasim me gjithe Europen.Nga vendet e fundit kemi qene,e aty prap jemi.).

Tema eshte per informacion?.E drejte.
Po si propagand nuk vlen.

----------


## DYDRINAS

Jack Watson,

A ke mundesi te na tregosh se kush po i zbaton punimet ne kete objekt?

Nga fotot duket se betoni vazhdon te derdhet ne vend, pra nuk perdoren soletat e paranderura. Ku dhe kush prodhon soleta te tilla atje?

A ka nje biznes te prodhimit te elementeve prej betonarmeje te paratensionuara? Dikur kishte por tash nuk kam informacion.

----------


## Jack Watson

> Jack Watson,
> 
> A ke mundesi te na tregosh se kush po i zbaton punimet ne kete objekt?


Në faqen zyrtare të Tirana East Gate thuhet se konstruksioni po kryhet nga Mane TCI, që është dhe një nga investitorët.




> Nga fotot duket se betoni vazhdon te derdhet ne vend, pra nuk perdoren soletat e paranderura. Ku dhe kush prodhon soleta te tilla atje?
> 
> A ka nje biznes te prodhimit te elementeve prej betonarmeje te paratensionuara? Dikur kishte por tash nuk kam informacion.


Nuk të ndihmoj dot sepse nuk kam informacion mbi këtë çështje.

----------


## DYDRINAS

> Në faqen zyrtare të Tirana East Gate thuhet se konstruksioni po kryhet nga Mane TCI, që është dhe një nga investitorët.
> 
> 
> 
> Nuk të ndihmoj dot sepse nuk kam informacion mbi këtë çështje.


Faleminderit. Mendova qe kishte nenkontraktor.

Ku mund te kerkoj me teper informacion per prodhimet e paranderura ne Shqiperi? A di ndonje faqe ku sherbehet informacion me i gjere per ndertimin ne Sqhiperi?

----------


## ismani

Dhe Me Ne Funde U Hap Rofte Shqiperi Rofteshin Investimet

----------


## safinator

> Dhe Me Ne Funde U Hap Rofte Shqiperi Rofteshin Investimet


Sieshte nga brenda?

----------


## ismani

http://top-channel.tv/artikull.php?id=223692&ref=fp

----------


## ismani

Cfar Me Pa Gjithka Fantastike Shqiperia Po Ndrishon Eshte E Vertet Bindet Evropa Bindet Bota Se Ki Popull Bujar Puntore Me Te Vertete Eshte Popull Qe Ka Vlere Madheshtore

----------

